# my take on kindle vs Ipad



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

finally had a chance to hold and read on an Ipad for a short while..
I really could not find one thing I liked better on the ipad as far as reading..
the weight and size of the ipad was like holding a hardback only clumsier and I think I prefer e-ink over that back lit screen..
the screen gets smudged VERY easily too 
only positive thing I could see was very fast page changes
I like my kindle as its more paperback book size , lighter, and easier on the eyes


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> finally had a chance to hold and read on an Ipad for a short while..
> I really could not find one thing i liked better on the ipad as far as reading..
> the weight and size of the ipad was like holding a hardback only clumsier and i think i prefer e-ink for that back lit screen..
> the screen gets smudged VERY easily too
> ...


Yea, I agree. As a strickly ereader,its not the most convenient of devices to own.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I think those are the conclusions I would reach too....  Although I certainly wouldn't turn down a free one if offered to me, I think I will be very happy still, with my Kindle, for reading.  The iPad would be a fun toy though.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

I would take one free as well ..and promptly put it on ebay.. 
I just cant see carrying one of these around unless they have some type of binder for it and a place to hold a constant supply of screen wipes( ive never seen a screen take on smudges so easily)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a proud iPad owner and I prefer the Kindle as my reader, it's what I reach for. I haven't actually read anything yet on the iPad, but then it's not what I bought it for.

It does smudge easily (as expected), but truthfully, I only notice the smudges when it's off. I do clean it a lot more often than I do my K1. 

I'd really be surprised if most people who get it are really getting it primarily as an ereader. I will no doubt read on it at some point, but only if the Kindle is not available.

Betsy


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

again just my take and although its not a primarily an e-book reader reading has played heavily in the marketing of this thing just the same..and it fails miserably in that aspect..
personally l  felt it took on smudges worse than an iphone
I already have a Mac and Iphone and am hard pressed to figure out what one would need something like this for once you get past the cool factor
they definately need to get multi-tasking and Flash support on it soon if they want to go after the netbook market too


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You posted a fair assessment, Fuzzy!  And I agree that it is not a good eReader.  I can't compare it to an iPhone as I don't have one.  Of course, there is a whole lot more real estate to show smudges!   

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Just as I prefer reading on my iphone due to the vastly improved contrast over my kindle, I also prefer my ipad for the same reason. Crisp contrast verses the cheap paperback look of e-ink. I love that I never need a book light. Additionally the screen is absolutely gorgeous and pictures and graphics look incredible vastly superior to kindles. I might actually invest in some ebook cookbooks now that I can really enjoy the pictures. Just as with iphone, fingerprints are a non issue, you can't even see them when the device is turned on and they easily wipe off with a microfiber cloth. Plus I love touchscreen, love the lack of a physical keyboard wasting real estate on a device, it just shows up when you need it and disappears when you don't. You can page turn over a wide area and the lovely black bezel gives you plenty of space to hold it without accidentally turning a page but close enough that I slight tap in the right place works. 

It's a superior product IMO.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I really will DIE if Amazon feels they have to "compete" by adding a touch-screen next time around.  I really really do NOT want one!! I submitted feedback to them re: that.  

I'm amazed that anyone prefers reading on the iPad.  Just being on the computer strains my eyes--I would never want to seriously read on a backlit screen.  Different strokes, though!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Just as I prefer reading on my iphone due to the vastly improved contrast over my kindle, I also prefer my ipad for the same reason. Crisp contrast verses the cheap paperback look of e-ink. I love that I never need a book light. Additionally the screen is absolutely gorgeous and pictures and graphics look incredible vastly superior to kindles. I might actually invest in some ebook cookbooks now that I can really enjoy the pictures. Just as with iphone, fingerprints are a non issue, you can't even see them when the device is turned on and they easily wipe off with a microfiber cloth. Plus I love touchscreen, love the lack of a physical keyboard wasting real estate on a device, it just shows up when you need it and disappears when you don't. You can page turn over a wide area and the lovely black bezel gives you plenty of space to hold it without accidentally turning a page but close enough that I slight tap in the right place works.
> 
> It's a superior product IMO.


thats the first ive heard where backlit is desired over e-ink..but like opinions..everyones eyes are different too
on the other side of the coin as far as needing a booklight with e-ink hopefully you dont read outside much though..I know I do and the Ipad is basically impossibly to read or see in bright daylight ..
each has their own tradeoffs I guess as far as an e-reader


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

A friend got one at Best Buy on Saturday without standing in a line, if you can believe it, and brought it to knitting on Sunday. How fun that I got to put my hands on that thing! After much discussion, it was concluded that it was basically a giant iTouch. The colors in the sample book (Winnie the Pooh) were beautiful but I hate that shiny screen . I can't see myself ever buying an iPad if that shiny screen continues. My friend tried to show me something and had to wiggle the thing till the glare was reduced. I was also surprised by the weight. It's soooo heavy! No way would I use it as a main reader.

I'm not an early adopter, not a techie, etc. I think the iPad is very cool and will revolutionize the small netbook/computer world... eventually. For me, it would have to be much lighter and that reflective screen would have to go away. There would also have to be an easy way to type. And I don't think it would ever replace my Kindle. Just my impressions.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

they went to glossy screens on the Imacs a few years ago to and a lot of people were po'ed. The old matte finish screens were beautiful. 
I think Jobs is more concerned about how his products look when they are turned off vs when they are turned on.
but I digress......


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I really prefer the glass surfaces. My 24" iMac's screen is far sharper than the matte screen on my 17" iMac.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> thats the first ive heard where backlit is desired over e-ink..but like opinions..everyones eyes are different too
> on the other side of the coin as far as needing a booklight with e-ink hopefully you dont read outside much though..I know I do and the Ipad is basically impossibly to read or see in bright daylight ..
> each has their own tradeoffs I guess as far as an e-reader


I don't read outside ever. It's 115 most of the summer so if I'm outside, I'm in the pool. If I really really wanted to read outside, I could read my kindle.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I really prefer the glass surfaces. My 24" iMac's screen is far sharper than the matte screen on my 17" iMac.


try adjusting the screen up and down and watch the colors change


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> try adjusting the screen up and down and watch the colors change


You mean the brightness controls? I do that all the time.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> You mean the brightness controls? I do that all the time.


no..the physical screen..you can change the angle on it.. bottom line the viewing angle isnt as good as the matte screens..in any event ..no big shakes..whatever is most pleasing to ones eyes


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> no..the physical screen..you can change the angle on it.. bottom line the viewing angle isnt as good as the matte screens..in any event ..no big shakes..whatever is most pleasing to ones eyes


Yep, I do that to, depending on how badly I am slouching at that time.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My DH loves his iTouch (not for reading), but doesn't like my K1 for it either, says I read on to small a font, and changing to a font he is comfortable with (4 or 5) doesn't leave enough words on the screen. I tried talking him into a DX, but he thinks that the iPad (could they come up with something worse as a name?) with Kindle for iPad, may be his solution.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have an iMac with a matte screen and like pideon, prefer the glossy screen for movies and whatnot.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I have an iMac with a matte screen and like pideon, prefer the glossy screen for movies and whatnot.


i prefer my 50 inch plasma for movies..but again I digress


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

pawsplus said:


> I really will DIE if Amazon feels they have to "compete" by adding a touch-screen next time around. I really really do NOT want one!! I submitted feedback to them re: that.
> 
> I'm amazed that anyone prefers reading on the iPad. Just being on the computer strains my eyes--I would never want to seriously read on a backlit screen. Different strokes, though!


I agree!

I too really hope Amazon does not add a touch screen. Reading through fingerprints would be horrible.

Some comments I've read about the Kindle (pre iPad) complain that it is not backlit, so that doe seem important to some people. Different strokes.

I went to the Apple store the day it came out. It looks very nice and it would be fun to have, but I would not want to read for long periods of time on it.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I have to agree with previous members who said they would take an iPad were it offered free.

I think it would be fun to experiment with, but I know it could never replace my Kindle for reading. Experience has taught me since receiving and iPod touch (free of charge, long story) and my Kindle2 ( a gift from my husband) within the same week, I know I could not read for any enjoyable amount of time on a backlit screen.  I also own a laptop and do a lot of research/reading on it, and it tires my eyes out rather quickly.

However, I'm sure that those who have invested in the new iPad are really going to enjoy them for various reasons, which is great! I think for me it would be like an iPod touch on steroids and could provide some added fun to my day!

Leslie


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

I would take one for free, no question asked. It's a sexy gadget to show off, but I wouldn't think twice which one to carry around. It's not meant to be your primary ereader. Probably the market just isn't mature enough to realize the difference. Apple never intend to be Kindle killer. iPad will be used for rich media by students and business people on their travels.


----------



## GPLarge (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with most of the comments above. Any type of backlight reduces battery life for one. Also, if you are outside, try and turn the iPad for screen changes and look at it with polarized sunglasses. If you use the fluorescent low energy light bulbs your eye may start to hurt after a while due to the refresh rate. It would be a cool gadget to play with and wouldn't turn down a free one.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I would not recommend an iPad as an ereader, but as an awesome gadget it is really fantastic! I got one and am in love with it, but I'm getting pretty annoyed with the immediate question, "Are you selling your kindle?" I love my kindle and have no desire to part with it... To me, it is a reading device. Period. The iPad is a whole lot more, but happens to have the ability to be a reader. I love my gadgets and am a self-proclaimed geek.   The kindle is also far superior outside, but I knew that going in.

As far as battery life, I used mine solid for about 6 hours and it went down to 60% battery life. Not too shabby for a lot of screen. Can't beat 2 weeks on the kindle, I know, but way better than the 2 hours my sister gets on her iPod touch.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I think the iPad replaces a laptop, which is exactly what it will do with me -- replace my MacAir when I travel. It has not been pictured as a hand-held device that I have seen. Most Apple photos show it leaning on a lap or propped on a table or something. It's definitely not a hand-held device. It's not an e-reader - it just happens to have that ability. Comparing it to a Kindle is not a good comparison, as the iPad draws rings around the Kindle as far as what it can do over the Kindle. I didn't like the Kindle app book quaity on the iPad at all. Very fuzzy. I loved the iBook books though - they were very clear. 

My iPad will be 1/10 heavier that the initial WIFI iPads - I ordered the el grande version. My son is a doctor and the docs are using the iPad for patient input. He's been working on it all day today and is enthralled! He's on his way over so I can see it. I didn't ask how he carried it. I'm sure he doesn't slip it into his pocket! (or maybe he does). He's not a book reader, so he won't be using it for reading. All I know is that he is absolutely in love with his new iPad. 

As for me, well I have to wait until the end of April when they ship the big guns. I do believe I will prefer my Kindle 2 for my hard core reading. I even read my Kindle books on my Blackberry - tiny but very clear. I am especially looking forward to iPad calendar!!! Joy! I hate my iTouch calendar and the BB calendar is even worse. I can't wait to see my movies on it too. I do watch movies on my iTouch. Clear and fun, but small.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I agree that I'd take an iPad for free, but then it would be on eBay immediately.  The reason would be that I'm not going to pay a monthly fee for the Internet connection, and therefore the device would be on no use to me.  One of the many miracles of the Kindle is that Whispernet is free.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think that they're targeted to totally different demographics. I honestly don't see the comparison. I also don't see them as being either/or devices. I'd be (and will be) perfectly happy with both. They each feed different needs. There are times when I'll read on the iPad. I don't understand the people who are totally against a backlit screen, it comes in handy at times. I also don't understand the people who think "their" device is perfect, and if you say even one negative thing about it, then you're dismissing and criticizing that device.

For me, there's no way the iPad will EVER replace my Kindle. I use my iPhone for the majority of my web browsing these days. Most of my posts (including this one) are made from my iPhone. I happen to love my iPhone and it will be a cold day in he'll when it's pried from my hands. HOWEVER, I'd really like the bigger screen of the ipad. My Internet where I live is horrible to say the least and I'm usually last in line after the BRATs to access the laptops (my netbook croaked and I don't want another one). 

I also want the ipad for watching movies and TV shows. There are several I buy from iTunes that I'll be able to stream on the ipad (so it'll save me money, right) nobody else watches them in my family and I like watching them when I'm on the elliptical or treadmill. I do that with my iPhone now, but again, that bigger screen would be awesome. 

I homeschool and will be able to use it quite a bit with my BRATs for various things. I'm honestly thinking about getting each of them one for Christmas.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ellenoc said:


> I agree that I'd take an iPad for free, but then it would be on eBay immediately. The reason would be that I'm not going to pay a monthly fee for the Internet connection, and therefore the device would be on no use to me. One of the many miracles of the Kindle is that Whispernet is free.


You don't have to pay a fee to access the internet on ipad. You can access it over any open wifi network without cost. And of course whispernet is free on kindle, it's primary purpose is to facilitate the purchasing of kindle books. It's not a multimedia device like ipad is.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I homeschool and will be able to use it quite a bit with my BRATs for various things. I'm honestly thinking about getting each of them one for Christmas.


lucky kids! What a nice mom you are!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> lucky kids! What a nice mom you are!


well, thinking it and actually making it happen are 2 different things. I'm using the educational defense. I already got crap because my oldest got iPhones and 1 has a Kindle.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

As for paying a fee, there will be times when I may want to pay $15 (or $30) for a month of service. I like that it's not locked into a contract. You can begin and end when you sign up.  Like buying TV access on my Verizon phone- watch a game or something.

I got to fool around with my son's iPad last night and he showed me the patient application using the sample patient cases. I asked how he carried and he actually does carrie it around. He had to carry a clipboard and he said it was awkward flipping, etc. At the end of his shift, he goes home! Charts are done. He'd usually sit and stay 1 to 2 hours completing paperwork. Now each patient is up-to-date the minute he leaves them. 

I watched a bit of Avatar on it - Wow! I watched some YouTube stuff - not as clean as Avatar. I just love love love the calendar! Other than the patient app he had, the iPad was vanilla  - not even a contact name in his contacts. 

It was heavy (32 WiFi - not 3G) compared to a Kindle, but a Kindle it is not. It is so much more. We connected to the Internet (I'm wireless here) and it was zippy. Now I really CAN'T wait for my iPad!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't really compare the iPad with the Kindle just as I don't compare my iTouch with Kindle. And yet I still want one. Maybe I am simply tuned into the collective unconscious that appears to equate iPad with iMust Have. IPad just seems so cool and so much fun. But not for reading.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> I can't really compare the iPad with the Kindle just as I don't compare my iTouch with Kindle. And yet I still want one. Maybe I am simply tuned into the collective unconscious that appears to equate iPad with iMust Have. IPad just seems so cool and so much fun. But not for reading.


I think a laptop is still much coooler than anything an Ipad can offer


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

If I can afford it I won't mind having a Kindle for longform reading, iPad for web and media at home (I use my Touch for this now) and my Touch for portable "in the the pocket" use


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

my original post was not to compare apples to oranges..yes the Ipad is not primarily an e-book but as I stated before one of the main focuses of its marketing campaign was the e-reader portion of it so i felt it fair to compare it to Kindle as far as the e-reader portion..the other uses for it are really irrelevant


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The fact that it does a dozen other things extremely well, will never be irrelevant.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> The fact that it does a dozen other things extremely well, will never be irrelevant.


I meant its irrelevant to the e-reader aspect of the discussion and as the OP the original intent of my post..
maybe I should have titled the thread "my take on Kindle vs *THE E-READER * portion of the Ipad"
even though i am just as guilty of digressing from the original subject myself


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

GPLarge said:


> I agree with most of the comments above. Any type of backlight reduces battery life for one. Also, if you are outside, try and turn the iPad for screen changes and look at it with polarized sunglasses. If you use the fluorescent low energy light bulbs your eye may start to hurt after a while due to the refresh rate. It would be a cool gadget to play with and wouldn't turn down a free one.


I have a nook, and one of the things I love about it is the touch screen at the bottom. It's on when I need it, but off while I'm actually reading, and I love that I can turn pages with just a finger swipe across the touch screen rather than needing to press the page turn buttons on the sides. But, I think the touch screen is one of the big reasons that the battery life of the nook is significantly worse than the Kindle, and I definitely think if battery life is a problem for the nook, which only has a small touch screen that turns off after a period of disuse (you can set it anywhere from 10 seconds to in the minutes), that it will be a much bigger problem for the iPad, especially if people are using it a lot.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm a proud iPad owner...


I'm listening to someone say that the i-Pad won't multi-task. For example, you can't read and listen to music at the same time; or you can't read and flip over to surf the web at the same time, etc.

Is this true??


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No, it does not multitask. You need to flip from one app to another.

You can, however, listen to music while reading.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> No, it does not multitask. You need to flip from one app to another.
> 
> You can, however, listen to music while reading.


As long as the music player works while reading - that's fine. The other isn't a deal breaker for me. I just couldn't fathom that Apple would build a device that wouldn't allow music while reading!

Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You'll be able to multitask on the iPad when the new OS4 update comes out in the fall. It will be out in the summer for the iPhone.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It will be out in the summer for the iPhone.


So I was just wasting my time looking for the update in iTunes? Phooey.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I admit that I did not think I would end up liking one let alone purchasing one but I am now a very happy iPad owner. I do not see it replacing my Kindle. My Kindle will always remain my primary reading device because it is lighter and not backlit. What I have found is since I have gotten one I have thought of another use for it about every 2 hours and most of those uses are productivity uses not "toy" uses. I do completely love being able to stream from Netflix and not have to pause my movie in order to go make dinner or take care of other needs  

I do find the finger prints only really visible when it is off but I am looking forward to the arrival of my Boxwave anti-glare screen protector so I won't feel quite so nervous about the screen.

My DecalGirl skin is on it's way!

Alli


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol I've just read about a failed pedometer app. Remember, the more functions to troubleshoot and mess around with the less time you're going to spend with quality reading.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LindaW said:


> I'm listening to someone say that the i-Pad won't multi-task. For example, you can't read and listen to music at the same time; or you can't read and flip over to surf the web at the same time, etc.
> 
> Is this true??


You can listen to your ipod music and read at the same time. You currently can't multitask with 3rd party apps although once we get the 4.0 upgrade they announced today you can.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

When they first announced the iPad, I was disappointed...I was hoping for an "all-in-one" device that was the size of my 6" ebook readers...small enough to carry around in my pocketbook but larger than a phone.

Someone at work sent this to me saying "they must've heard..you"

http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/04/08/mini.ipad.would.target.reading.first/


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I am enjoying this thread.

What I don't like about the Kindle is having to push a button to turn the page. A touch somewhere on the screen would have been nice, but that button doesn't deter me from loving my Kindle. My iPad hasn't arrived, but what I have enjoyed so far when fondling other folks' iPads is flipping the page! It's fun! 

I don't know about the backlit business. I stare at computers all darn day every day a work and then I do it again at home. I stare at my Blackberry and my iPod Touch. Somehow, I don't think that's such a big deal for me.

My big deal is gonna be - which device do I pack!!!! MacAir, iPad, Kindle? My guess is going to be that I'll take my iPad, as it will do more while I'm gone. It will keep me connected and reading and watching movies and listening to music and... more. My Kindle just keeps me reading (that's not a bad thing). 

In a few hours I'm leaving for 4 days. Will be an hour outside of Vegas at Spring Mountain (racing Corvettes). Dunno if the hotel offers wireless, but I will likely take my MacAir. My Kindle is in a Javo-edge sleeve and in my purse. My iPad is still in China being made! I will have my Blackberry for retrieving e-mail. If I were going to another country, what would I pack? Probably only my iPad - if I had the darn thing! It's lighter than the Mac Air, it does more than the Kindle and it's easily portable in a purse. I found out they don't engrave the iPads like they did the iPods. (I sure wish they'd stop with the i's already!) Exactly WHAT is the point of the i


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I just discovered there's a setting in the kindle app on the ipad that makes the page turn similar to the turns in iBooks. Not sure if everybody else has found this setting, but it does make the kindle app look a little "cooler".


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

EKing said:


> I just discovered there's a setting in the kindle app on the ipad that makes the page turn similar to the turns in iBooks. Not sure if everybody else has found this setting, but it does make the kindle app look a little "cooler".


That's pretty neat.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think that they're targeted to totally different demographics. I honestly don't see the comparison. I also don't see them as being either/or devices. I'd be (and will be) perfectly happy with both. They each feed different needs. There are times when I'll read on the iPad. I don't understand the people who are totally against a backlit screen, it comes in handy at times. I also don't understand the people who think "their" device is perfect, and if you say even one negative thing about it, then you're dismissing and criticizing that device.
> 
> For me, there's no way the iPad will EVER replace my Kindle. I use my iPhone for the majority of my web browsing these days. Most of my posts (including this one) are made from my iPhone. I happen to love my iPhone and it will be a cold day in he'll when it's pried from my hands. HOWEVER, I'd really like the bigger screen of the ipad. My Internet where I live is horrible to say the least and I'm usually last in line after the BRATs to access the laptops (my netbook croaked and I don't want another one).
> 
> ...


Amen - I don't understand this "either/or" thinking. My husband has his iPad on order (decided on 3G). I looked at them last night at Best Buy. They're cool - WAY cool. And I'll use his at times. But for what I'd use it mostly for, sitting around watching TV and checking e-mail & message boards, I'd rather use my MacBook Air because of the keyboard. If there's no WiFi, I can use my iPhone. Between the Air and the iPhone I'm pretty well covered for all non-reading functions, and I do occasionally read on my iPhone. For serious reading, though, I prefer my Kindle.

As far as fingerprints and touch screens go - I do have to say I don't much notice the fingerprints on my iPhone when it's on. When it's off, they're obvious. When my grandkids have been playing with the iPhone, it's VERY obvious just by the feel. Ewww. But I still don't much want a touch screen on my Kindle unless they can make it more responsive than the Sony touch screen seemed to be - it was more of a push screen than a touch screen. If I'm gonna be pushing anyway, give me a button to push.

But, just because I prefer reading on my Kindle doesn't mean everyone else on the planet has to prefer that as well. I don't even know what my husband will decide about his Kindle - whether he'll find he prefers reading on the iPad or not. He was happy reading on his iPhone until I gave him a Kindle for Christmas 2008. He was happy with his K1 until he saw the K2 we got our daughter this Christmas so I got him a K2 for Christmas 2009. So will the new shiny gadget now grab his reading attention? Quite possibly. And if he does, that's fine with me.

Different strokes for different folks.

Can't we all just get along?

Don't worry, be happy - happy reading on whatever device floats yer boat, as long as you're reading! Heck, you can even read a DTB as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

EKing said:


> I just discovered there's a setting in the kindle app on the ipad that makes the page turn similar to the turns in iBooks. Not sure if everybody else has found this setting, but it does make the kindle app look a little "cooler".


Yep - now if only it would scroll too....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Boston said:


> When they first announced the iPad, I was disappointed...I was hoping for an "all-in-one" device that was the size of my 6" ebook readers...small enough to carry around in my pocketbook but larger than a phone.
> 
> Someone at work sent this to me saying "they must've heard..you"
> 
> http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/04/08/mini.ipad.would.target.reading.first/


Now THAT I could go for...if I could "thumb type" on it like my iPhone (but better since it's bigger) I'd probably be all over a 7" iPad.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I look up to Luv as my electronic enabler! LOL!! Yes, she's bad, she's really bad!! Luv, on the iPad, what MB's did you get? I'm guessing you have the wifi one. Will you be upgrading to 3G? I already have the 32 MB iPod Touch, 2nd generation & love it. I got it last summer. Actually, I mainly use it for reading Kindle books, (as well as my 2, 6" Kindles) & now that my job has changed again, I have decided to leave the kindle home, because of my fear of someone stealing it, so I'm using my iPod Touch more. I very much want the iPad to use as for the internet & Kindle books. I just don't know what MB's or whatever it's called. That's why I need your advice & anyone else's advice.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Something to note about fingerprints:  No matter how well or frequently I wash my hands, I always leave far more fingerprints on my iPhone than my husband does on his.  They're also visible both when the iPhone is on and when it's off.  Some people are just going to be that way, and that's why I hate hearing variations on "well I don't have that issue, I don't know why people say it's a problem because it isn't."  It's a problem for the same reason that some appreciate a backlit screen and some don't--everyone is different.  I personally wouldn't want a touch screen reader and won't buy one with that function until there are absolutely no other options left on the market.  I'll end up with some iteration of the iPad eventually for other uses, but I can't see reading an entire book on one for that one simple fact. That doesn't mean other people won't appreciate and enjoy their iPads specifically for that purpose.  **shrugs**  If they ever introduce a matte finish iPhone and a matte finish iPad, I'll buy them both.

One odd little side note--color calibrating a glossy screen is the biggest nightmare I've ever encountered hardware-wise, and from a photography perspective being able to do so is critical.  I'll never buy another glossy LCD panel--even though those I don't touch with my fingers!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I really think DH will be getting an iPad... (my thoughts ewwww) But that's why there are so many devices out there, different strokes & all. I hate reading (anything but KB) on a backlit screen. He dislikes reading on my Kindle, but loves his iTouch.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

LindaW said:


> I'm listening to someone say that the i-Pad won't multi-task. For example, you can't read and listen to music at the same time; or you can't read and flip over to surf the web at the same time, etc.
> 
> Is this true??


while it doesnt do the traditiona multi-tasking like a computer, you can listen to music and some apps will send push notes. If I put a flight number into my flight tracker app and then go play a game, it will send me a push note to say the airplane has landed and the airplane is at the gate. So if I am waiting on an airplane to work, I can play a game and it will let me know when the airplane arrives.

EBay is another example. I allow it to send push notes so I know when someone outbid me or when something I am watching is fixing to close. It will do this no matter what else I am doing on it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Toby said:


> I look up to Luv as my electronic enabler! LOL!! Yes, she's bad, she's really bad!! Luv, on the iPad, what MB's did you get? I'm guessing you have the wifi one. Will you be upgrading to 3G? I already have the 32 MB iPod Touch, 2nd generation & love it. I got it last summer. Actually, I mainly use it for reading Kindle books, (as well as my 2, 6" Kindles) & now that my job has changed again, I have decided to leave the kindle home, because of my fear of someone stealing it, so I'm using my iPod Touch more. I very much want the iPad to use as for the internet & Kindle books. I just don't know what MB's or whatever it's called. That's why I need your advice & anyone else's advice.


I will be getting a 64G 3G. My 32GB iPhone is pretty much full. I load lots of media on it: audiobooks, tv shows, movies and those eat up space pretty quick. What you plan to use it for and how often you'll sync it is a big factor in what size to get. If you don't plan to put movies or pictures on it and mainly use it for reading, 16 GB would probably be good. If you think you'll probably keep some of that on there, go for the 32. As to wifi or 3G. Depends on where you plan to use it. Do you want to just use it at places you know already have Internet wifi or do you think you want to use it in the car or at the park (under a nice shaded tree) then you'll need the 3G. I'm getting 3G because my home Internet service is pretty horrible. 3G is almost always faster here at the house.

I played with one today though and I had a lot of fun. I did learn something about iBooks. I e been hearing about how happy people are that there are pages numbers instead of locations on the Kindle. Hey, that's great. I'm all for page numbers. BUT, and it's a biggie the page numbers change depending on what font style you choose and what font size you choose.

For example: We could both be reading The Help By Kathryn Stockett (which is excellent and if you haven't read it you should) and we're even reading the same page but, I decide I want to use a different font I pick font A at a size 4 (for simplicity sake) it says that I'm on page 292 and there are 1197 pages. You on the other hand can read a smaller font so you pick font B at a size 2 and you're on pg 206 and your book is only 775 pages long. Same book, same page in DTB, but it doesn't match up. I can't say, did you read such and such on page 245 yet? Well, itll be hard to figure out where I'm at

Another neat thing iBooks had is that it shows you pages left until end of chapter. Hey, Awesome. I'm the type that really likes to finish at chapter breaks. Well that will be dependant on font size/style as well.

Have to say the Kindle app gets the win on that one from me. Because location 675 is the same whether I'm at fontW size 1 or font size 5. Much, much more practical if you need to make references.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's comparison from a UK IT magazine:

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2010/04/08/apple-ipad-in-depth-the-ibooks-reading-experience/

About the iPad:


> But while it may not be an enjoyable reading experience it's certainly tolerable in short bursts, and anybody reading a few pages on a bus, or just quickly scanning through text for research, will find it perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

Call me crazy, but I prefer reading on the iPad over the Kindle. I bought a Kindle 1 when they first came out, and have done 99 % of my reading on it since then. I love the Kindle. But I was surprised to discover that I liked reading on the Kindle app on the iPhone more than the Kindle, so for me the iPad is great.  I like the backlit screen, I like the fast page turns, I like turning the page by lightly tapping the screen instead of depressing a button. I even like the animated page turns. The only thing I'd like to see in the Kindle iPad app is dictionary lookup, which the iBooks app already has, I think.

I also like the speed and ease of use of the wifi connection compared to connecting to the Kindle's 3G connection. So much easier now to sync books between iPad and iPhone.  

The iPad is heavy, and I respect the viewpoint of those who would rather hove a more comfortable device to hold for reading. For me, I'm happy to sacrifice that in order to have the iPad's advantages.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I like competition.  
I like a significant expansion of the market for ebooks.
Oh, and watching the Ipad stream Netflix was pretty impressive -- too bad I don't watch many movies.

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## ReconDelta (Jul 22, 2009)

I own a DX and bought a 16gig ipad on release day.  I still prefer to read on the DX, by far.  If I had to pick to take the DX or ipad with me on a trip, I would almost always go for the ipad.  I prefer the flexibility offered with the device, especially when coupled with a mifi from Verizon.    The mifi gives me wireless access at any location with a Verizon signal and means I do not have to deal with the horrible AT&T network.  

Depending upon what I need, will determine the tool I take.  I think, in typical Apple fashion the ipad is way too locked down and dumbed down.  Although there is a beauty in its simplicity.  When I need to do REAL work, I still prefer my Windows 7 based Sony 13.3 inch laptop.  I can't do real work on a macbook since the OSX version of MS Office is horrible.  Overall Windows 7 is superior to OSX.  

When I want to play, or relax, either the ipad or DX is the choice.  If space is an issue, i can suffer through with an ipod touch and mifi.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks to all, & especially Luv, my personal enabler here on the kindleboards. LOL!
I did not know that about the book pages on the ibooks. I think my Sony 500 eReader does the same thing - changing pages/changing font size. I have been dreaming of the iPad in my sleep which is not fun when I don't have 1 in my hands. I had been trying to figure out which 1 to save for. I will definitely think about what you said. I have time to change my mind as I save up for it & the assessaries. I went to the apple site again & wrote down the info. & decided to get 64GB with the 3G, eventually. (The reason if you are interested in reading - beginning of rant!! - my desktop performs on & off. It's old, but I don't want to spend money on a new 1 right now. The mouse on my old laptop doesn't work. I have to press the metal thing each time. It's old. My new laptop that I got last year works both good & bad. I have to press a button in order to type or the mouse jumps to some other place. Then press it again to release it. A pain in my....) End of rant!! --- Anyway, I'm thinking that I might be using the iPad more than I think. I belong to art groups - drawings, etc. so will be enjoying artwork, etc. The price for the 64 GB is not that much more than the 32 GB. Now, I've never used my iPod Touch for that, so I hope I don't have a problem getting into my AOL email.  I decided to get the 3G version, in case I will use it. I have been testing my iPod Touch & I basically have the wifi at home & not where I travel with it, meaning in the car, work, etc. I'm thinking that as long as it's offered, the 3G, I should get that. It's very easy for me to talk myself into something. I'm very good at excuses, er rational.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Luv, sorry, with my uber long post, I forget to thank you for mentioning that you liked the book, The Help. I haven't read that 1 yet, but that title is so catchy that I keep looking at the cover.
I'll be putting my Kindle app on the iPad, as I have so many books to read.   I'll also check out the ibooks & do a comparison of prices.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

ReconDelta said:


> I own a DX and bought a 16gig ipad on release day. I still prefer to read on the DX, by far. If I had to pick to take the DX or ipad with me on a trip, I would almost always go for the ipad. I prefer the flexibility offered with the device, especially when coupled with a mifi from Verizon. The mifi gives me wireless access at any location with a Verizon signal and means I do not have to deal with the horrible AT&T network.
> 
> Depending upon what I need, will determine the tool I take. I think, in typical Apple fashion the ipad is way too locked down and dumbed down. Although there is a beauty in its simplicity. When I need to do REAL work, I still prefer my Windows 7 based Sony 13.3 inch laptop. I can't do real work on a macbook since the OSX version of MS Office is horrible. Overall Windows 7 is superior to OSX.
> 
> When I want to play, or relax, either the ipad or DX is the choice. If space is an issue, i can suffer through with an ipod touch and mifi.


Does MiFi work with wi-fi ipad? What do you pay per month and are you locked into a contract with Verizon?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Lee said:


> Call me crazy, but I prefer reading on the iPad over the Kindle. I bought a Kindle 1 when they first came out, and have done 99 % of my reading on it since then. I love the Kindle. But I was surprised to discover that I liked reading on the Kindle app on the iPhone more than the Kindle, so for me the iPad is great. I like the backlit screen, I like the fast page turns, I like turning the page by lightly tapping the screen instead of depressing a button. I even like the animated page turns. The only thing I'd like to see in the Kindle iPad app is dictionary lookup, which the iBooks app already has, I think.
> 
> I also like the speed and ease of use of the wifi connection compared to connecting to the Kindle's 3G connection. So much easier now to sync books between iPad and iPhone.
> 
> The iPad is heavy, and I respect the viewpoint of those who would rather hove a more comfortable device to hold for reading. For me, I'm happy to sacrifice that in order to have the iPad's advantages.


Yea, I like all those things about ipad and iphone reading too. I also really like how quick and easy it is to do highlights and notes on the touch screen.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Does MiFi work with wi-fi ipad? What do you pay per month and are you locked into a contract with Verizon?


MiFi is a personal hotspot device, it works with any device that is capable of using a wireless network. It's not the only brand of personal hotspot though, I'm considering getting the Sierra Wireless Overdrive which does the same thing, except it also works on the Sprint's 4g network so it's even faster.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Toby said:


> Luv, sorry, with my uber long post, I forget to thank you for mentioning that you liked the book, The Help. I haven't read that 1 yet, but that title is so catchy that I keep looking at the cover.
> I'll be putting my Kindle app on the iPad, as I have so many books to read.  I'll also check out the ibooks & do a comparison of prices.


Glad to help. You shouldn't have any problem getting AOL mail on the ipad. Both of my girls use aol and access via their iPhones. It's very simple to set up. I have all of my mail from various accounts sent to gmail and it all comes into one box. It's great. My 32GB phone is pretty much full, so I think I need the 64GB. Between iBooks, Kindle, BN, & the others out there, there's no question you'll be able to keep yourself in books. Since I share my Kindle account with my mom the majority of my books will be purchased through Amazon so we can share. The kids read on their iPhones mostly, so books I'd share with them don't matter too much where I buy them.

There were things I liked about iBooks. I loved having the color screen (we read lots of kids books here) that will also be great for diagrams. The dictionary feature is much easier to use than the Kindle. Just touch the word, my kids would be able to look their vocabulary words up in half the time. I also really liked the 2 page spread. One of the reasons I sent my DX back was that there were just too many words on the page in landscape mode, which is how I like to use it at night. Plus the touch to turn is silent, whereas my Kindle clickity-clicks while I'm reading and my poor husband goes to sleep. I feel like I'm keeping him up, although in reality, he's snores pretty loud and I'd be surprised if anything would make him. The animated page turn seemed gimmicky, I'd just rather get to the next page without the theatrics. I've read that it can be turned off though, or at least minimized. I may try the iPad out for awhile as the go-to reading device for bed. Then I only need to charge 1 item instead of four (Kindle, iPhone, iPod nano and mighty-Bright) I have a whole electronics charging station on my bed all propped up on my mighty bright. My husband would certainly stop harassing me if I consolidated it down to one. Then again, I'd be tempted to do what I'm doing now, laying in the bedwatching a movie or posting to KB from my iPhone instead of reading or going to sleep. But since I already do all of that now, I guess that's not so bad.

As for The Help, it's an amazing book. I'd say the best I read (actually listened because I got it from audible) last year. I believe it's their top book for 2009 and is in the finals for their audiobook tournament.
It's the type of book I'd buy 3 copies of 1 to give as a gift, 1 to loan out, and 1 Kindle version to keep (OK 4, must add in the audio version too)


----------



## ReconDelta (Jul 22, 2009)

The Verizon MiFi is on a contract $59 per month 2 years for 5gigs per month.  I use it very frequently and have never used over my limit.  Although I do not watch many videos or download large files.  

The best feature of the mifi is the fact you can use it concurrently with multiple devices.  I can have the ipad, windows laptop, ipod all connected at the same time.  In my location and I believe most locations the Verizon network is the best.  Certainly better than anything AT&T has to offer.  So being able to enable an ipad on the Verizon network is a very nice option.  

Currently 4g versus 3g I believe is mostly marketing the industry standard has yet to be adopted.  Verizon tends to be an industry leader while Sprint is struggling.  3G is fast enough for my mobile needs.  When 4G is adopted industry wide, I will reconsider my options.  

The fact the mifi is so functional and able to be used with multiple devices, in my opinion, make it far superior to buying a 3g enabled ipad.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

How is verizon the industry leader when they don't even have 4g and Sprint does, sure sprints 4g isn't national yet but they have it where I live. I don't have any devices that use either of those companies services so I have no loyalty to them, but I can't think of any reason to use verizon over spirit for a mobile hotspot device, especially when I can get 4g where I live now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think we need to argue about opinions. . . .  . . . .there are some places where Sprint just doesn't work. . .just as there are some places where ATT and Verizon just don't work.  You gotta go with what works for YOU and where you mostly use your devices.  It really depends on where you live.  Frankly, around here, they're all about the same. . . . . .

But, back to the topic:  I think the iPad is pretty cool. . . . looking forward to seeing one in real life. . . .but I love my Kindles for reading. . . . .I am not one who feels the need to get on the internet all the time. . . .but for those who want or need to, I have to think the iPad is better than a smartphone just for screen size.  And lighter, I suppose, than your average netbook or notebook.  As I say, I am looking forward to seeing one in real life. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As soon as you get that tax stuff behind you, Ann!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually asked at the Best Buy in the Pentagon. . . .they hadn't gotten any, but thought they might get some this week.  The girl said if any came in she'd come over and let me know. . .they're right next to us. . . .still, I'm also looking forward to receiving my new notebook computer.


----------

